# XM RAdio in a MK2 TT



## roccoman82 (Jul 28, 2002)

OK Guys, I know this is possible, but I have'nt got my new car yet so I can't experiment yet. I already have an XM box in my B6 A4, not sure if it will work, but I am willing to buy whatever XM receiver I need to make it happen. the TT I will be getting will have bose/sirius already installed. I have heard this is possible, I just don't know what adapters antenna's etc, that I will need. Help me out guys.
TIA
Dustin


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: XM RAdio in a MK2 TT (roccoman82)*

I'm not sure if the XM box will work in the TT but we can hook you up with interfaces that connect portable xm radios to your TT. What year is the TT?


----------



## roccoman82 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: XM RAdio in a MK2 TT ([email protected])*

a 2008. it has SII+ with bose and will have a Sirius box in it already which I will be removing.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: XM RAdio in a MK2 TT (roccoman82)*

Thats a tough one. They could have changed the audio system to the fiber optic one.


----------

